# Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:
I have noticed a significant increase in the presence of damage to the underside of the Phaeton body arising from the carelessness of vehicle transportation companies (or towing companies) who transport Phaetons on flatbed trucks (details about towing or transporting a Phaeton can be found here: How to (and how NOT to) tow a Phaeton. It seems that these workers are in the habit of removing the rubber plugs from the underside of the Phaeton and using the resulting hole to attach tie-down chains. If the tie-down chain is overtorqued, the hole will be deformed. Even if the driver does not over-torque the chain, they often do not bother to replace the rubber plug after the Phaeton has been transported to its destination. If the plug is not replaced, road dirt, sand, mud, salt and water will enter the hole, and this can cause significant damage to electronic components inside the car.
For example, one of the oval-shaped holes that is commonly used to tie down the front left corner of the car (a hole just aft of the front left wheel well) happens to be directly underneath the access and start controller, which is directly ahead of the high amperage fusebox for the heated seats. You can't see the open hole in the picture below because the access and start controller is sitting right on top of the hole, but you can see the sand left behind from driving all winter on wet roads that have been sanded. This is 'for sure' a recipe for electrical disaster down the road.
I encourage all of you to perhaps get a small mirror (scarf a make-up mirror from your wife, for example), and make an inspection of the underside of your Phaeton. Almost all of these holes will be found within 6 inches of each side of the car, in between the front and rear wheel wells. If you discover a plug is missing, you can take a picture of the hole and email it to your VW dealer - this will allow the parts department specialist to order a rubber plug ahead of time and have it ready for installation the next time you bring your Phaeton in for an oil change or other service that requires the car to be lifted up on a hoist.
The plugs themselves are not expensive - probably less than a dollar each - but there are many different sizes of them, hence the reason why you will have to provide your parts specialist with a picture, to enable them to locate the exact plug required in the parts catalog. I have also posted an extract from the VW parts catalog - illustration number 803-36 for the Phaeton - that shows the various plugs and their part numbers. You might be able to determine the part number of the plug that you need from this illustration and order it by phone, but if you have any doubt about it, email a photo of the missing plug to your VW parts specialist. Make sure the photo has a wide enough angle to allow the parts specialist to see exactly where the missing plug(s) is located.
I can foresee some *huge *problems arising down the road as a result of water getting into these holes if the plug is missing, therefore, I strongly encourage all of you to make a 'quick check' to see what is missing from your car. 
Michael












See also this discussion - Lifting the Phaeton on a Hydraulic Lift - Precautions.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Another photo


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Plug missing, but no damage from over-torquing. Still, this provides an opportunity for water, salt, and sand to enter the car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Here's where the water, sand, and other corrosive substances wind up. You can't see the hole with the missing plug, because the hole is directly underneath the access and start controller!!!








The forward box with the white label on it is the access and start controller. The box right behind it contains high amperage fuses and power supply wires for the seat heaters.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Here's the parts catalog listing for the plugs. They are very inexpensive. 

The illustration below is a bit difficult to read because of its small size. If you find you are missing plugs from the bottom of your Phaeton, measure the size of the hole (length and width), then go to your VW dealer and ask them to pull up this same illustration on the parts department computer screen. You can then compare the measurements of the plug you are missing with the measurements listed towards the right side of the parts list in the 'Remarks' column. The measurements are metric.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Before fitting the new plug, the edges of the hole should be cleaned (to remove any existing corrosion, and to ensure a watertight seal of the new plug) then the edges of the hole should be sprayed with VW corrosion prevention wax. The new plug should then be installed while the wax is still in a liquid state. This will ensure a tight, waterproof fitment of the plug.


After the new plug has been fitted, the plug and surrounding area should be sprayed with the same VW wax substance that is used to prevent corrosion when wheels are changed. This wax is very similar to the anti-corrosion wax that is applied to the whole underbody area of the Phaeton after the body is painted, for the purpose of preventing long-term corrosion.
The can of wax is moderately expensive - about $25. Better VW dealers keep this stuff in stock as a 'shop supply' to use when changing wheels on any VW product. I keep my own personal can of it in the spare tire well - that way, if the tech at my VW dealership can't find the 'community spray can' (likely because the last person to use it didn't put it back in the right place 







), the Phaeton tech knows he can always find a can of wax in my spare tire well. Keeping Phaetons in perfect condition is a team effort - both the tech and the owner need to do their part.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:*
Related post: Transporting via auto carrier.


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

The sad truth is that it is almost impossible to do no damage to a car when being towed - most people don't look or don't care. Usually, the metal around the tow points is cheapo stuff that disforms if you look at it the wrong way.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (sethdallob)*

The metal around the Phaeton lifting points is pretty substantial, and in many cases, has doubler plates fitted for extra strength. The lifting points have to be substantial because the car is lifted and rotated during the assembly process.
Problems occur when transporting Phaetons for one of two reasons:
*1)* Most probably, because no-one turns off the air suspension system (puts the car into Jacking Up Mode) before tying it down, thus, the air suspension remains active while the vehicle is being transported, and reacts to turns (G-forces) as the transporter accelerates, decelerates, and turns corners.
*2)* The person tying the vehicle down elects to "really crank 'er down" when tightening the chains. The frame of the truck and the chain used are more substantial than the underbody of the Phaeton - so guess what will deform first.
I am pretty concerned about missing rubber covers for these holes in the Phaeton underbody - I'm less concerned about damage or deformation to the holes. If the rubber covers are missing, then for sure we are going to encounter corrosion or electrical damage problems in short order.
As more and more Phaetons come off lease and are moved around with transporters to and from auctions, or to and from new owners, the need to carefully inspect the underbody of the car for missing plugs increases. I think most owners who bought their vehicle new can reasonably expect that all plugs should be in place (except, perhaps, if a road hazard has knocked one out), any owner who has purchased a pre-owned Phaeton should work on the assumption that at least 4 of these plugs will be missing.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Below is a photo of a Phaeton being lifted and moved around during the build process at the Transparent Factory in Dresden. My experience (in other words, my observation) has been that most Phaetons that are missing underbody plugs are not missing the round plugs in the same location that the factory uses for lifting the vehicle - instead, they are missing the elongated oval-shaped plugs at the locations indicated by the red arrows I have superimposed on the picture. Perhaps this is because the truck drivers can get the hooks into the oval shaped holes with less difficulty, or perhaps it is just because the oval shaped holes are closer to the four corners of the car.
Michael


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
Once again ou are the guardian angel, not only warning of possible damage, but how to avoid it and it hasn't been avoided, how to deal with it. Even Horseless Carriage enclosed transports has sometimes damaged my vehicles. 
I certainly don't have either your technical expertise or the youth and energy to help us avoid problems, or if damage happens how to deal with it. For this we all thank you "mille fois".
I am finally playing catch up on several sites after an absence of a few months helping my wife's parents in Alabama with some serious health issues. Her Dad, a retired Episcopal Priest is suffering from Parkinsons disease, diabetes and COPD. He is in a wheelchair. Father JIm was a Paratrooper & Glider Special Forces in WWII, a really big, strapping warrior. To see him now in a wheelchair is a shock and heart breaking. My wife now has him in proper care and doing rehab, so things are improving a bit. I am 86 and Father Jim is only 79, so I do count my blessings.
Now that things with her folks are contained, I have reviewed all my blessings anew.
Don has it right: LIFE IS NOT A DRESS REHEARSAL.
So-o-o, I last week broke an earlier pledge I had made to myself, not to buy a new Bentley since it is only a VW "in a hand made suit". Thus the two Phaetons, the 2004 W12 four seater in Santa Fe and a V8 five seater in NYC for business. I traded in a '91 35k mis Bentley 4 door Turbo to Herb Koeppel VW in NY for the V8. I believe I came out ahead, given what the VW has to offer for daily business use in NYC and on Long Island.
I have been waiting with much impatience for the R8 which I had ordered more than 2 years ago, when my Audi dealer did not know what the car was. Forunately, I have been promised one of the first 200 cars for the USA. But the factory has just started to build to build them. Given the Euro 6 weeks vacation, August and 2 weeks in September, the cars may not arrive until late Fall or early Winter 2007, being billed as 2008 models.
Well, reminding my self of Don's motto, and, having recently sold my C4 Cabrio, and yearning for a 2 seater coupe during the lovely driving months ahead, and having been spoiled by the Phaeton's comfort, luxury and performance, no more uncomfortable Porsches for me. I gave in and was seducd by a new GT, a 2006 Coupe which had low miles, and had been part of the Corporate Factory Fleet in Auburn Hills. My W12 had also been a Corporate Fleet vehicle from Auburn Hills. Beautiful cars, and needless to say properly serviced.
The 2 door coupe is a very satisfying experience with superb performance. But it is not as comfortable as the Phaeton and has smaller seats which lack the cooling feature. For some reason,it also has no DRL, but perhaps that can be programmed in. I am not complaining, but I want all Phaeton owners to know: We all made the best possible choice of a luxury sedan in spite of the brand conscious magazine writers who have, in their ignorance and false snobbishness, knocked the Phaeton. These Phaetons will be collector items, at some future date, for those who appreciate engineering and quality.
Write to us again to us on the OnStar forum if you find the solution
Good to be back online.


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (R8ordered)*

i conclude that vw is at least partly responsible for towing damage. my car ws towed twice and i had the spare put on after a flat. all three were provoded by calling the vw emergency assistance line. the only time the air suspension was turned off was during the flat repair when i did it after i read about the proceedure here. the tow driver knew nothing about it. in the tow occasions the first driver never used the hole with the plug and the second time it was tightened to secure the car on the truck, the driver advising that he was familiar with it because he had seen it on a number of mercedes cars. it would seem that if vw uses a towing service for the phaeton they are under some responsibility to instruct the drivers they choose in the proper way to work on the vehicle. IMHO.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (calmone)*

*Well - our whole approach to life here in the forum is "what's right", as opposed to "Who's right". In other words, we are solution focused, not problem focused.*

As long as the education system we have in North America (Canada as well as the USA) remains mediocre, with no good quality apprenticeship programs, and as long as most companies think it is good practice to subcontract work out to the lowest bidder, we are going to encounter poor quality service. There's squat we can do about it (short of running off to Switzerland every couple of weeks to get relief, which is what I do), so, in the meantime, the onus is on us to keep our eyes on things and try and help minimize problems wherever and whenever we can.
Michael


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

I'll be damned, my plugs are missing and the holes are damaged EXACTLY like in the photos you show here. Were you crawling around underneath my car?


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the info. No missing caps for me.
I hope that this is something the dealer would notice and take care of during routine service.


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Do you know the P/N for the 2 Rubber or Plastic Plugs for the Front End Jack Points ? (see photos)
Also on the second photo you can see that the rubber coating or protection is falling apart, do you know what product I can buy to cover it ?, it's that rubberized paint helpful ?, I've used that rubberized paint before to protect against the salt here in Minnesota.
















Thanks a lot,
Bernard


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (brosen)*

Hello Bernard:
Please read the entire contents of the discussion above - you should be able to find the part numbers for the plugs you are seeking and a complete description of the sealing compound - including a large picture of the aerosol can that it comes in - in the above discussion.
Michael


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, I am sorry I missed the WAX, regarding the Plugs I am confused with the pictures, it's number 19 ?,


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (brosen)*

It appears to me that the elongated, oval plug is, in fact, item 19 in the illustration.
As noted above, these plugs are very inexpensive - about $1 each, more or less - so you can safely order a couple of them without having to worry about the consequences if it turns out you have the wrong part number. Note also that the dimensions of the plug (in millimeters) are provide in the 'Remarks' column on the right hand side of the parts illustration. You might want to try measuring the hole on the underside of your car and comparing that measurement to the description provided in the 'Remarks' column of the illustration above.
Finally, perhaps print out the picture of the part catalog listing (above), the picture of the can of wax (above), and the two pictures of the underside of your car, and show these to the parts specialist at your VW dealer when you next visit. This will assist the parts specialist in ordering the correct plug for you.
Michael


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

There is a tow plug on the front and rear..... I dont know why tow truck drivers dont use them????
I have seen a tow truck destroy the body plug on the back of a phaeton tearing the metal back stopping less than 1inch from the fuel lines because the hook /chain got stuck on the rear subframe


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_There is a tow plug on the front and rear..... I dont know why tow truck drivers dont use them?

Possibly because the car only comes with one screw-in hook for the tow plug. The tow plug is suitable for pulling the car forward or aft (to get it onto the flatbed), however, I don't know if it suitable for restraining the vehicle on the flatbed for transportation purposes.
Don't misunderstand me - I am not suggesting that these various rubber plugs be removed to restrain the car on the flatbed - I'm just postulating that maybe the tow plug is designed for 'towing' (winching) only, not for restraint.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I miss one or two plugs in my car. Will order some plugs this week Before things get worse.


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

Great stuff. My car is being shipped next week to Hawaii. I will be looking at this once I receive it in Honolulu.


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

Of possible interest - I was having keyless access problems (not key-fob, but no unlock-lock on handle touch - handle pushbutton and no trunk op on badge push) and, after replacing the console antenna, my dealer replaced the Kessy module per directions from VW engineering (according to my service advisor). Shortly afterward, I had a flat left front tire. In the course of changing the tire, I noticed that one of the body plugs in the vicinity of the Kessy module's location was missing. I'm ready to believe the missing body plug could have contributed to the keyless entry & Kessy issues - no matter how well the electrical connectors and modules are sealed - and I'm also just amazed that the dealer, in the course of this and the other work they did on the car, didn't see or bother to replace the body plug. Of course, now I do have functioning keyless access (though one wonders for how long) at least on most of the doors, since the driver's door pushbutton won't lock the car and yesterday I noticed that the tiny screw holding the chrome trim strip on the handle is missing. I'm starting to think that 90% of the problems are actually in the service departments and not with the vehicle itself.


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

Today I removed both rear plugs and there was some water inside, yesterday while I was driving there was some rain, it's that normal ?, there water came from the wheels or the road ?, or from some kind of drainage from inside the car ?, do I have to remove the plugs frequently to get the water out and prevent rust or corrosion inside the car ?, thanks


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (brosen)*

Any feedback about the water issue ?, thanks


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation (PanEuropean)*

I am looking for P/N: N 904 028 01 (#19 in the diagram from ETKA) but I can not find it, dealer says P/N does not exist and all the online retailers do not have it as a valid P/N, does anybody know if the P/N has changed ? or if there is a replacement P/N available ?, I checked one of the existing plugs in the car and it has the exact same P/N, any feedback ?, thanks


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

BMC WebAssist says: N90402801 PLUG 16 X 32MM, PLUG FOR LIFTING POINTS. Oddly enough, it also lists this one: 3W0805271 KESSY WATER DRAIN VALVE, 1, FITTED ON LHS ONLY - which kind of gives me the shakes to read about.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (Solipsism12)*

Looks like this is a UK issue too. Had a puncture and therefore spent some time grovelling on the floor.... spotted that the two big oval plugs at the back were missing.....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I have re-hosted the photos on this thread.

It's now summer of 2011, and there has been a lot of activity other discussions about water damage to electronic components under the cabin floor as a result of water infiltration (see, for example, this post: Water in Front Footwell.

I'm not trying to imply that I am some kind of Prophet, but have a look at what I wrote 4 years ago, back in the summer of 2007 (post #9 above:



PanEuropean said:


> ...As more and more Phaetons come off lease and are moved around with transporters to and from auctions, or to and from new owners, the need to carefully inspect the underbody of the car for missing plugs increases.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Just in case anyone might be thinking that VW never reads the forum - have a look at the attached "tech tip", and compare the publication date and the wording of the tech tip with the original posting dates of this discussion (back in 2007). 

Michael


----------



## kend414 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Interesting Tech tip*

Phaeton owners, while good practice to replace missing plugs, be sure to clear the plenum chamber of any and all debris. Just because your plugs are not missing, does not mean there isn't water sitting behind them. This happened to me and others. There was so much water when I pulled the plug, I *wish* the plug was missing under the Kessy. At least the kessy would not have been submerged! To read more on the subject, check the FAQ. I believe Michael has provided the link several posts above.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

On the subject of bungs, the Bentley Continental manual instructs the tech to place a strop through pairs of the bung holes to secure the vehicle to the arms of a lift hoist for certain repair activities.

That's another use for some of the unidentified rubbers of which there are many. I don't know if the P's manual gives similar instructions.

Chris


Bentley Continental strop fitting bungs


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Another way to lose them.*

Last night I drove over a curb while exiting a parking lot, unfortunately not at the exit. The front tires dropped off the curbing to the street and the bottom of the car hit the top of the curbing just aft of the tires in the area of the front jacking points. It was fortunately a light "hit" and I was driving slowly... But both of the approx 2.25" round black rubber plugs popped out (not the oval ones)... one on each side of the car. I drove back and found one of them the next day.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

7 years ago, I started this post as a result of noticing that some of the underbody plugs on Phaetons had gone missing because tow truck operators had removed the plugs to attach chains.

Today, my Phaeton was up on the lift at my VW dealer (this to get droplinks replaced), and I had a good look at the bottom of the car. I was surprised (and quite a bit distressed) to notice that many of the rubber plugs installed in openings in the bottom of the car had become loose over time and were no longer doing an effective job of sealing up the holes they were fitted in. The plugs were still there, but they had 'dried out' and lost their elasticity. 

When Phaetons are built, some of the plugs in the underbody are installed over a freshly applied wax coating. This creates a very good seal around the plug and prevents any infiltration of water or dust. Other plugs are not sealed this way, they rely on the elasticity of the rubber plug to press against the underbody and create a tight seal. Underneath my car, the plugs sealed with wax were no longer tightly sealed, the wax had long since dried out and fractured. The plugs not sealed with wax had become loose in their holes, perhaps due to the rubber drying out and perishing.

The photo below shows a brand new Phaeton - in fact, it is still on the assembly line in Dresden. You can see all the different plugs in place, some sealed with wax, some not.

*Underbody Plugs in New Phaeton
*

I regret that I did not think of taking a photo of all the loose, dried-out plugs on the bottom of my car before I sealed them up. The photo below shows the sealant that I used. It is made by Wurth, and called "High-Build Underseal (Paintable)". It is available in both an aerosol can (shown in the photo below) or in a non-pressurized can. The non-pressurized can is intended for use with an external air-powered spray applicator. 

By 'High-Build', Wurth means that the product will very easily layer up on the bottom of the car... as long as you keep spraying it, the depth of the coating applied will increase. I applied about 3mm (1/10th of an inch) of this Underseal to each plug on the bottom of the car.

The results were immediately noticeable - not only was I able to establish a very good waterproof and dustproof seal around all of the plugs on the bottom of the car, I was also able to touch up small scuffs on the underside of the car that have accumulated as a result of jacking the car up (with the jack provided in the trunk), hitting the occasional oversize speed bump or road alligator, and so on. Later, when I drove the car, I was very pleasantly surprised by the reduction in road noise. I have no doubt that quite a bit of noise was coming into the cabin as a result of all the loose underbody seals.

In other posts (droplinks, etc.) I've mentioned my concern about rubber products perishing as a result of aging of our MY 2004 to 2006 North American Phaetons. The loose underbody plugs I discovered have been the most serious example of perishing rubber products I have seen so far. I encourage all of you to have a look under your car to check and see if all these plugs are in place, and if they are still snug and tight in the holes they are designed to plug up.

Michael

*Wurth Underbody Spray
*

*What it looks like after the spray has been applied to a loose plug*


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

If anybody's interested I found this product on eBay. I've got mine on the way as I think this is a great idea!

Cantrell


----------



## SolusNonSum (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow. I have spent the last few weeks at the parts department of my VW dealer playing possible plug part number and plug match/fit to find the right plugs for my phaeton. 

Thanks Michael for coming to the rescue, as always. 

Cantrell, I am very much interested. Please post the link or PM the link to me. Thanks to you as well.

- Solus -


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Michael - worth linking this thread to http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2274837? They cover similar ground re bungs....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Excellent idea Mike... when I was writing it, I knew there was a similar discussion around somewhere, I just couldn't remember what it was titled - you found it!

Michael


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

hi michael,
I looked at my car at it's totally like what you described. Even worse. Here are some photos on my left front side. There are holes and the part behind it is dented in.my keyless entry just failed few weeks ago. It made me think it was because of water damage. I have the appointment with vw next week, what should I do? I am sure there are probably sands under carpet, is it fine to leave it like that and clean it few months later when I change the new controller?
Thanks 
Johnny


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

The link in post #1 doesn't work, any chance someone could fix it as I'd like to read about right/wrong way to tow.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

mikelaca said:


> The link in post #1 doesn't work, any chance someone could fix it as I'd like to read about right/wrong way to tow.


Suspect it's* this *one.....

Regards

M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Link in post #1 updated.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks for fixing the link, Chris.

Thanks also to Johnny for the excellent pictures of the dried out underbody plugs. That is exactly what the underside of my car looked like before I applied the black underbody spray mentioned last week in this same discussion.

Michael


----------

